# Fuel/Prime 2001 International 4700 t444e



## Jerry H from East Tenn (Nov 30, 2016)

Greetings! My 2001 International 4700 t444e was parked with very low fuel level. Three weeks later I need the truck and go to start it. It cranks fine but will not start. There have been several times where the truck won't start normally, but a few minutes later it starts fine. This is what I thought was happening, but after a few tries still won't start. I got a little white smoke, but it still won't start. So I get out the battery charger/booster and start trouble shooting the problem. After 30 minutes with no success my son approaches me and tells me that when he last used the truck it was very, very low on fuel. So low that he wasn't sure that he could make it back to the shop. He meant to put a few gallons of fuel in it the next day - but he forgot.
The truck was a Tenn DOT plow, dump and spreader truck. With the HUGE DOT front bumper the hood doesn't open all the way, and will not stay open by itself. We have to use a ratchet strap to keep it from falling on us. The truck does have one fuel filter mounted to the frame, and the other on top of the engine. The only way to get to the top of the engine is by standing on the front wheels. I can not find any kind of manual pump lever to prime the system. Any air bubble and it won't pull fuel.
Any info would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This truck still has the manual lift pump in the valley? Also does it have the rock screen next to the filter housing? It may have picked up some crud and be plugged. Put fuel in the tank. Remove the filter on the frame. Fill and install a new filter. The fuel filter in the valley. Remove that filter. Crank the engine over, it should pick up the fuel and start to fill the fuel bowl. Then put in a new filter. Crank again, it should start. Do not use starting fluid. It doesn't have a primer like a DT-466E has.


----------



## Jerry H from East Tenn (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. I will give that a try.
Is that a dog or a bear in the photo?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Jerry H from East Tenn said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I will give that a try.
> Is that a dog or a bear in the photo?


Old Chow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

A trick we used to use, fill tank, apply light air pressure to fuel tank, depress schrader valve on fuel filter housing. Crank.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I thought about telling him that one, but didn't no if he'd have a compressor. And from what he's saying he can't get the hood open very far.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Pressurizing the tank does work, if there is a working check ball in the vent.

A lot of vehicles just have a vent.

We did this on older equipment when needed.

Get a portable air tank, there cheep and have other uses.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

His tank think is just a vent, also they rust so bad, I would not put a lot of pressure in it. If his batteries are good, and does what I said, it will start. I do a lot of out of fuel road calls. Now if it was an old 8V-71, that would be a chore.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Well the 1st thing I would do his kick his ass for running a diesel out of fuel

2nd would make his problem, his problem to solve/or pay with his money.

Sounds like fun to work on, do you try a little starting fluid?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Well the 1st thing I would do his kick his ass for running a diesel out of fuel
> 
> 2nd would make his problem, his problem to solve/or pay with his money.
> 
> Sounds like fun to work on, do you try a little starting fluid?


NO starting fluid, has glow plugs, have seen more than one guy blast the air filters off these. If he does use it, needs to dis connect the glow plug relay.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Air brakes are nice, with a quick connect on the tank and an air line in your toolbox you are never far from air for tires on the truck, trailers or equipment and usually enough pressure left to pressurize the tank if needed.
I guess we'll never know if he got it started...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Air brakes are nice, with a quick connect on the tank and an air line in your toolbox you are never far from air for tires on the truck, trailers or equipment and usually enough pressure left to pressurize the tank if needed.
> I guess we'll never know if he got it started...


His foot might be stuck in his kids a, well you know. Now if I ever took my old mans truck and run her out of fuel, I can't image the tounge lashing I would get.


----------

